# March 30th, 2019



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello folks!

I think I might be slightly dense, but after the date above, will I need a visa to enter Portugal on a U.K. passport, or does the Implementation Period which runs till Dec 31st, 2020 extend the no visa rule?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you have residency in PT before Brexit is complete then no but if not, then no-one knows because it hasn't been finalised. 

My own guess is Brexit won't be on time, won't be anything like the media tells us & if you do need some kind of visa, it'll be relatively easy to get.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Mac62 said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> I think I might be slightly dense, but after the date above, will I need a visa to enter Portugal on a U.K. passport, or does the Implementation Period which runs till Dec 31st, 2020 extend the no visa rule?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


and you thought the million $/£ question on who wants to be a millionaire was difficult - this one is even harder because, as yet, nobody knows the answer so you can't even cheat.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

IMHO 

Never mind about visas and all that nonsense, best stock up on important items like baked beans, curly wurly's, HP Sauce, Wine Gums etc, they are bound to be hard/impossible to get.


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hahaha! So forget the visa and just get some baked beans and a luck eight ball! Cheers.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

robc said:


> IMHO
> 
> important items like baked beans, curly wurly's, HP Sauce, Wine Gums etc, they are bound to be hard/impossible to get.


make your own.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> make your own.



Noooo It has to be Heinz and I would have no idea where to start with a curly wurly


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

robc said:


> Noooo It has to be Heinz and I would have no idea where to start with a curly wurly


Making your own baked beans, you would very quickly identify the deficiencies of the shop-bought type. SWMBO made a large pot-full the other weekend they were all gone (3 of us) in next to no time. Look for a recipe for Boston Baked Beans
https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/slow_cooked_boston_baked_beans/ You can omit the soaking stage if you use a jar (or two) of pre-cooked white beans (alubias blancas) from Mercadona

Curly Wurly is just a soft caramel ladder, coated in chocolate - just make a toffee and heat it to soft ball stage, pour it out and shape it as desired. Allow to cool then dip in chocolate.


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

All Continente stores up here in the north stock Heinz baked beans. Surely their Algarve stores will as well.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Back to Curly Wurlies, I have a great cookery book, Nostalgic Delights by William Curley. It's on Amazon. You'll dool badly!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Ukkram said:


> All Continente stores up here in the north stock Heinz baked beans. Surely their Algarve stores will as well.


No idea, we are on the Silver Coast although we can now get Heinz Tomato Ketchup.
At least until brexit !!!

Rob


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

smudges said:


> Back to Curly Wurlies, I have a great cookery book, Nostalgic Delights by William Curley. It's on Amazon. You'll dool badly!


And what about the Crunchies you recently tempted me with?


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

JohnBoy said:


> And what about the Crunchies you recently tempted me with?


Wasn't me, guv....I just offered you a recipe for caramac cookies with pecan nuts.....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

JohnBoy said:


> And what about the Crunchies you recently tempted me with?


Crunchie bars are easy - just add bicarbonate of soda to boiled sugar and, when cool, coat in chocolate.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Crunchie bars are easy - just add bicarbonate of soda to boiled sugar and, when cool, coat in chocolate.



Might be easy for you, but I'm obviously doing something wrong as it always rises up and then immediately collapses. 

Smudges has been trying to tempt me with tales of Crunchie ice cream! Oh my! I can't wait for my next trip back to blighty to give those a try. Only six more sleeps.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> plyrecipes.com/recipes/slow_cooked_boston_baked_beans/[/url] You can omit the soaking stage if you use a jar (or two) of pre-cooked white beans (alubias blancas) from Mercadona


Just added to the resipe page


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

"_On 19 March 2018, we reached a further agreement with the Commission on the terms of a time-limited implementation period that will start on 30 March 2019 and last until 31 December 2020. This means that all UK nationals lawfully residing in another EU Member State on 31 December 2020 will be covered by the citizens’ rights agreement reached in December.

During the Implementation Period, UK nationals will be able to visit, live and work in the EU broadly as they do now. UK nationals currently living in the EU who want to move to a different Member State will be able to continue to do so during the Implementation Period."_

Ok, so from this statement on the UK website, UK citizens can still apply for residency in any EU country even after March 30th 2019 and up until Dec 31st 2020? This seems to be the latest info.


----------

